# Service Changes on Silver Star Trains 91 and 92



## JF (Nov 3, 2015)

Hi, I know trains 91 and 92 are currently having their no dining car "experiment", so there will be no food served on the train (except snack car service).

I am wondering if anyone has taken 91/92 since the unbundling and if you noticed any changes in slumber car foot traffic. Did you see an increase in coach passengers walking through the sleeper cars? In my past experiences I have always seen the dining car staff stopping passengers from coach from breezing through to the slumber cars and am wondering if now that there is no dining car if there is increased foot traffic (hence more noise and less security) in the slumber cars.

Thanks!


----------



## jis (Nov 3, 2015)

I traveled from Washington to Orlando on 91 by Sleeper about a month back and did not notice any additional foot traffic in the Sleepers.


----------

